# Tempmas hats '18



## BORTZ (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi tempers! Tempmas is just around the corner. Stop in here to get your avatar adorned with the Tempmas hat!
Just post in this thread if you would like a tempmas hat and someone here (me or anyone else with photoshop skills) will place a tempmas hat on your avatar for the season. Or if you are so inclined, you may use the hat I provide attached to this post. OR if you are really creative and want to show your individuality, you can make and apply your own hat!

You might have a har from last year either on your Gravatar account or maybe you never changed your avatar (lol Arras). There might a reason to be wearing one this year...

I am using a 2010 Dell Latitude E5510's track pad actually this year I have a mouse, but moved back in time to a Dell LAtitude D630 from around 2006 to edit a stolen jpeg image from a website that actually sells blue christmas hats on to shitty 200x200 avatars for free using an online free version of photoshop called pixlr.com so BY ALL MEANS, PLEASE EXCUSE MY POTATO EDITING

I think this year Porkiewpyne will be getting his 4th hat this year since he hasn't removed any of his other 3. 

_If your hat makes your avatar too big (>50kb) consider setting up a free Gravatar account and hosting your avatars there. 

 _


----------



## Chary (Nov 25, 2018)

my dude, hat me up

(will porkie be getting his fourth hat this year?!)


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 25, 2018)

I'll get you and everyone else who posts today when I get home. I'm out right now but I wanted to make sure i posted this thread though.


----------



## radicalwookie (Nov 25, 2018)

Dogs dont wear hats


----------



## damiano2712 (Nov 25, 2018)

I want a hat please.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 25, 2018)

after so many yerars on gbatemp, i finally decided my avatar! can u put a hat on this lovely panda??


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 25, 2018)

giv me teh hat plz
edit: oops forgot to attach file of pfp xddddddddddddd


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes!
Tempmas!


----------



## Kingy (Nov 25, 2018)

hell yea, style me up


----------



## Nerdtendo (Nov 25, 2018)

Finally found the original
l
May I have a hat please and thank you?


----------



## SANIC (Nov 25, 2018)

give me the sauce


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2018)

It is that time of the Year...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2018)

Got myself a hat!


----------



## kuwanger (Nov 25, 2018)

Sort of a tight fit.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Nov 25, 2018)

Dodain47 said:


> It is that time of the Year...



Yes indeed...Happy Tempmas everyone!!!


----------



## Teslas Fate (Nov 25, 2018)

Linus would like a hat plz and thx my good sir


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2018)

I am here for another year my guy, do me like one of your french girls.


----------



## wormdood (Nov 25, 2018)

morty would like a hat while rick obviously could not care less


----------



## Disharmony16 (Nov 25, 2018)

i want a hat in the hat, thanks


----------



## Seriel (Nov 25, 2018)

i considered changing my avatar to the one i have on other platforms, but i decided not to so can i pls have a hat for my neko


----------



## NANASHI89 (Nov 26, 2018)

Gib hat, plz?


----------



## DKB (Nov 26, 2018)

Me pls lol


----------



## drenal (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## leon315 (Nov 27, 2018)

still waiting my hat


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 27, 2018)

leon315 said:


> still waiting my hat


I can tell you personally, I cant put a hat on a gif. Not only do gifs not work on our forum system, I dont have time to animate a hat on a dancing anything.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 27, 2018)

I await your next masterpiece, Sir Bortz


----------



## leon315 (Nov 27, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I can tell you personally, I cant put a hat on a gif. Not only do gifs not work on our forum system, I dont have time to animate a hat on a dancing anything.


i see... look like it's a hard job, huh? it's okay then, i don't care it neither.


----------



## tastymeatball (Nov 27, 2018)

@leon315


----------



## linuxares (Nov 27, 2018)

Can I get a pair of googly eyes on a hat?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 27, 2018)

tastymeatball said:


> @leon315


That looks awesome! But I cant do anything about our avatars not displaying gifs right


----------



## leon315 (Nov 27, 2018)

tastymeatball said:


> @leon315


DANKE SCHON, MEIN FREUNDE! U are certainly a more skilful photoshopper than another one here!

and mein freund panda says he likes it!

edit:  too bad, gbatemp's avatar doesn't support animated gif


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 27, 2018)

Ok here's the first batch!


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Nov 27, 2018)

Christmas astronaut.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 150466 View attachment 150467 View attachment 150468 View attachment 150469 View attachment 150470 View attachment 150471 View attachment 150472 View attachment 150473 View attachment 150474


thanks my man


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 28, 2018)

thanks for hatifying, I need more hat thanks


----------



## Teslas Fate (Nov 28, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 150466 View attachment 150467 View attachment 150468 View attachment 150469 View attachment 150470 View attachment 150471 View attachment 150472 View attachment 150473 View attachment 150474


thxs so much Linus appreciates


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 28, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> Hi tempers! Tempmas is just around the corner. Stop in here to get your avatar adorned with the Tempmas hat!
> Just post in this thread if you would like a tempmas hat and someone here (me or anyone else with photoshop skills) will place a tempmas hat on your avatar for the season. Or if you are so inclined, you may use the hat I provide attached to this post. OR if you are really creative and want to show your individuality, you can make and apply your own hat!
> 
> You might have a har from last year either on your Gravatar account or maybe you never changed your avatar (lol Arras). There might a reason to be wearing one this year...
> ...


I'll take one if it works with my avatar.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2018)

I'll give you that false internet clout if you hat me up


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Nov 28, 2018)

I like putting hats on letters
It's dumb but funny


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 28, 2018)

Foxes wear hats, and try to steal them too


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 28, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> I'll give you that false internet clout if you hat me up


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 28, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Foxes wear hats, and try to steal them too


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 28, 2018)

Done and done


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 28, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Done and done


Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 30, 2018)

radicalwookie said:


> Dogs dont wear hats


Challenge accepted


----------



## Bullseye (Nov 30, 2018)

Is there a hat for me? Or all of them given away..


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 30, 2018)

Bullseye said:


> Is there a hat for me? Or all of them given away..


----------



## Shadowfied (Nov 30, 2018)

Hat me up sir pls thank


----------



## Bullseye (Nov 30, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> View attachment 150766



Thank you, kind cat


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 2, 2018)

Hat for my ava and sig, if that's not too much to ask.


----------



## callmebob (Dec 2, 2018)

Maybe a hat on top of the "T", otherwise it won´t fit and it´ll probably fall off.


----------



## Issac (Dec 2, 2018)

@BORTZ , wanna try putting a hat or more on mine?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 2, 2018)

I'll get you guys after i get the kitchen cleaned up and get back from the gym. Issac, don't you already have an "I" avatar with a hat lol


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 2, 2018)

Y'all too slow


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Y'all too slow
> 
> View attachment 150958 View attachment 150960 View attachment 150961 View attachment 150962 View attachment 150963


Thank you smiley


----------



## callmebob (Dec 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Y'all too slow
> 
> View attachment 150958 View attachment 150960 View attachment 150961 View attachment 150962 View attachment 150963



Thank you sir (or madam).


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 2, 2018)

Can I get a hat pls


----------



## Solitario (Dec 2, 2018)

Thankys


----------



## tastymeatball (Dec 2, 2018)

@Thesolcity
https://i.postimg.cc/GtYcJ151/Sabata-Moon-With-Santa-Hat.png

also here is your avatar in a higher resolution
http://cdn.staticneo.com/w/boktai/5/52/SabataMoon.PNG


----------



## Issac (Dec 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Y'all too slow
> 
> View attachment 150958 View attachment 150960 View attachment 150961 View attachment 150962 View attachment 150963



Yet no hat on any of the 4 heads in my avatar ;P


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey i'll take a hat. I seem to have lost my old one.

Bortz only plz. I only wear designer brands.


Spoiler: avatar


----------



## Jayro (Dec 3, 2018)

I never liked the small Tempmas hat, and I always use this one for all my Christmas avatars:


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Hells Malice said:


> Hey i'll take a hat. I seem to have lost my old one.
> 
> Bortz only plz. I only wear designer brands.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 3, 2018)

you better watch out you better scream and be terrified freddie clause is coming to town (hat me up too)


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> you better watch out you better scream and be terrified freddie clause is coming to town (hat me up too)


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 3, 2018)

mine looks stupid. probably because of the white background...


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> mine looks stupid. probably because of the white background...
> View attachment 151004


dude im dying


----------



## Rob Blou (Dec 3, 2018)

I want one too


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 3, 2018)

Could you do me please?


----------



## Superbossboo (Dec 3, 2018)

Same here. Hoping my hat won't fall off.


----------



## AtsuNii (Dec 3, 2018)

I can has Tempmas hat? C:



Spoiler: Avatar


----------



## Arch Feline (Dec 4, 2018)

First, how do I backup my avatar?


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 4, 2018)

Arch Feline said:


> First, how do I backup my avatar?


Well, the same way as any other picture:


---

@BORTZ please keep my domestic penguins warm :3


----------



## Arch Feline (Dec 4, 2018)

@Ryccardo   You are a good guy.  I want a hat, please.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 4, 2018)

I'll probably be getting a hat soon...
Though, not with my current avatar.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Superbossboo said:


> Same here. Hoping my hat won't fall off.


Oh, didn't think about that. Here:


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Arch Feline said:


> @Ryccardo   You are a good guy.  I want a hat, please.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Well, the same way as any other picture:
> View attachment 151037
> 
> ---
> ...


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 4, 2018)

I tried giving the hat some outline, but it didn't work either. I mean, it still looks better than without the outline but still not statisfactory.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 14, 2018)

I felt bad about changing avatars after having a hat put on one so I compensated by putting the hat on this one myself (Badly)


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 15, 2018)

Ty bortzy <3


----------



## MrLucariox (Dec 18, 2018)

Can somebody throw me a hat? I think i lost it.


----------

